

Ask HN: Share your startup ideas (May 2013). - newsisan


======
rachelbythebay
Invite people to post pictures of their former residences tagged with the
actual street address, not human-unfriendly lat/long data. This way you can
see the way something was long before you got there, or see what's happened
since you moved out.

Bonus points if you let residents add notes to explain why something is the
way it is. Think of the things which nobody would understand otherwise, like
this: "We put a drain here because a natural spring comes up when the water
table rises after a week of rain. Make sure it doesn't get blocked."

It's the social network in which all locations are fixed and time is the
interesting axis.

If you make this and make a billion dollars, send me a chunk, okay?

~~~
maresca
I'm currently working on something close: location based notes.

<http://www.writenear.com>

------
cschmitt
I am playing around with the idea of developing a new beta platform. I have
been running beta's for my current company and am frustrated with the current
state of beta management services.

Let me know if this is something that you need, or what you use instead to run
your betas?

~~~
toumhi
Also something I've looked at, are you familiar with
<https://www.prefinery.com/> ? It seems to do what you're writing about (but
have not used it myself).

~~~
cschmitt
yes.. I have checked out prefinery. I think it is okay. But I wanted to go
deeper into the management of the beta to increase participation. So I ended
up developing a new platform for my day job. Now I am thinking about launching
it as a new service.

What are you using for your stuff.

------
e3pi
torBay:

... a tor transfer protocol of bitcoin/litecoin/ripple exchange/auction
similar to eBay/Craigslist of ordinary legal/benign items without Silk Road
scafflaw stigma.

Primarily and legally(comments?) eliminate or at least frustrate new roll-out
of state sales tax on internet transactions.

Avatar user names' reputation will accrue similar to eBay feedback.

This example of `bitcoin injection' further popularizes tor being adapted
elsewhere advocating everyone's privacy against Facebook, Google, and larger
panopticons, and the greater acceptance of the new crypto-secure math-coin
currencies eliminating Federal Reserve and Wall Street abuse.

Anyone up to coding another eBAY?

Where's all that code of defunct Yahoo's auction?

And today's Beanie Babies?

~~~
jamesk14022
Shoot me email, I'm interested in helping you out.

~~~
e3pi
Here I am. What can we do?

